# profile



## shroomfreak (Mar 30, 2013)

how do we edit our profile pics? I would like to put up my own pic


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

Frequently Asked Questions at the top of ohio forums i beleave


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes it will give u a webpage to go to and choose your pic there and it will appear here


----------



## shroomfreak (Mar 30, 2013)

not finding the webpage. where is it hiding?


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

http://en.gravatar.com/

How to change my profile picture?
To change your profile image please go to gravatar.com create an account and add your photo.

Happy Easter at all!


----------

